# trouble with adobe reader.unable to start print job



## neophyte1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi I am trying to print some guitar lessons from a book on cd. When I try to print.. I am getting a message with a blue bar that says "adobe reader" 
then the message "unable to start print job. Is printer available" Printer works fine doing other tasks like printing from a web page ... I know it should work because ive printed from these lessons before Thanks to all!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

This sounds like a permission problem.

With the document open:

Goto *File* >> *Properties* >> *Security*

Is *Printing* allowed?


----------



## neophyte1 (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks for your response.. but I went to security .. under document restrictions it says printing allowed.. still having the same problem. Ant more suggestions?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you tried copying the doc to, say, your desktop, and printing from there? Also, are you able to print pdf files from other sources? 

If you need a small file to test, I made this one for use with Oblivion.

View attachment OblivionTrainers.pdf


----------



## neophyte1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmm .. the same thing happened with your test document. It wouldnt print.
What does that mean? Thanks for your help.


----------



## neophyte1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I thought I would mention also that Im getting an error message even when i try to view a pdf. It says "Adobe pdf Document" (blue bar) "There is a problem with adobe acrobat/reader. Please exit adobe acrobat/reader and try again" ... then it tries to load then another message "Adobe Reader" (blue bar) "There was an error opening this document. The file is damaged and could not be repaired" ..... Please help thanks


----------



## pjay55 (Mar 17, 2010)

What version? Is it reader or acrobat? Have you tried repairing the installation or better yet uninstalling then installing latest version of reader.


----------



## neophyte1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you for your response. I inatalled adobe reader 9 and now everything works. However when I try to uninstall adobe reader 8 i get this ..."the patch package could not be opened. Verify that the patch package exists and that you can access it, or contact the application vendor to verify that this is a valid installer patch package" 
What is that all about. Dont I need to uninstall 8? Thanks


----------

